# The final season of "Hot In Cleveland" comes to DVD April 26th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BID FAREWELL TO THE FEISTY AND FABULOUS LADIES IN THE FINAL SEASON OF
TV LAND’S BELOVED COMEDY SERIES



“HOT IN CLEVELAND”



Add Season Six to Your DVD Collection on April 26, 2016



Just in Time for Mother’s Day, the Complete Series Set Also Debuts on DVD
April 26, 2016





Los Angeles, CA – The first original sitcom in TV Land’s history completed its landmark run last year, and now, the last hilarious episodes can be experienced all over again as “Hot in Cleveland” Season Six is released on DVD on April 26, 2016. In addition, all six seasons will be available in a Complete Series set, also arriving April 26, making it an ideal Mother’s Day gift.



For six outrageously funny seasons, Valerie Bertinelli (“One Day at a Time”), Jane Leeves (“Frasier”), Wendie Malick (“Just Shoot Me”) and Betty White (“The Golden Girls”) delighted fans with their antics. Season Six delivers more of the series’ signature laughs and a terrific array of guest stars including Craig Ferguson (“The Late Late Show”), Dave Foley (“The Kids in the Hall”), Mario Lopez (“Extra”), Will Sasso (“MADtv”), Rhys Darby (“The Flight of the Conchords”), Ernie Hudson (Ghostbusters) and more!



The “Hot in Cleveland” Season Six three-DVD set includes all 24 fun-filled episodes for the suggested retail price of $29.99. The “Hot in Cleveland” Complete Series DVD set includes 17 discs and all 128 uproarious episodes for the suggested retail price of $89.99. 



“Hot in Cleveland” was executive produced by Emmy® Award-winner Sean Hayes (“Will And Grace”) and Todd Milliner of Hazy Mills Productions and was helmed by Emmy® Award-winning Suzanne Martin (“Frasier,” “Ellen”) serving as executive producer, show runner and writer. Lynda Obst also served as executive producer, and Larry W. Jones and Keith Cox were executive producers for TV Land.



About TV Land

TV Land is the programming destination featuring the best in entertainment on all platforms for consumers in their 40s. Consisting of original programming, acquisitions, and a digital portfolio, TV Land is now seen in over 98 million U.S. homes.



About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), home to premier media brands that create television programs, motion pictures, consumer products, and digital content for audiences in 180 countries and territories. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment and transactional digital distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and applicable licensing and servicing of certain DreamWorks Animation titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and transactional distribution across worldwide digital distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies. 



For artwork, please visit https://arc.paramount.com



HOT IN CLEVELAND: SEASON SIX DVD

Street Date: April 26, 2016

SRP: $29.99 US

U.S. Rating: NR



HOT IN CLEVELAND: THE COMPLETE SERIES DVD

Street Date: April 26, 2016

SRP: $89.99 US​U.S. Rating: NR


----------

